# Wing Gun Advice...



## one_shot_no_mor (May 24, 2011)

My old pump (it's a Ted Williams...) is about worn out and I'm looking to get a new (to me) semi-automatic. 
I can't afford a Benelli or other "high dollar" name so I'm looking for advice on a good, lower cost alternative.
Anybody shoot a Mossberg 935?  
How does it compare to Stoeger M2000?  
What other options are there in this same price range?
All opinions are welcomed!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 24, 2011)

My brother had the 935 and a buddy had the 2000, both had issues.

Maybe a Nova or Mossberg 500?


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (May 24, 2011)

I love my 935. Never shot a Stoeger.

I take care of my shotgun, but not to the point of cleaning it before and after every hunt. I've never had a hangup in the swamp but the downside is a 935 will not handle 2 3/4 inch loads if you're looking to do any bird hunting with it. It'll eat up 3's and 3.5's all day long though.

Anything else you want you know just ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (May 24, 2011)

If I was you and need a good gun. I would buy a Novi it is a pump, but it is a awesome gun. The price is less than $500. Auto are great but endless you have a little money like $1500, The other ones have some problems. Now not knocking other guns but I have shot a bunch of different autos and they are hit or miss. If you read some other post you will see what I am talking about. the Higher end guns are more reliable. Rem 870, mossburg 835, are great pump guns too. Now another way is to look around for people saleing the high end guns and pawn shops, you might be able to find deal. There is some deals out there. That is my $.02. 
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## georgia_home (May 24, 2011)

Set your price. Go through the gon guns and see what fits or come close, in price and features.

Check the same guns new, online and at local outlets, big and small. Best sales happen in aug, sept, oct, sometimes nov.

I thing the used market isn't that far from new. Maybe 20-30%. that's ok, but sometimes a new gun can avoid buying someone else's problem.

The 3 B's, remmy, mossy, stoger, franchi. 

I am partial to remmy. If price is an issue, maybe a better pump instead of auto. You can resell in a few years with not too much loss.

I own 2 1187's and live them, and 1 870, love it too.

Remember, how a gun fits is important too. Goto bass pro and try a few of the ones you like for fit.

Good luck to ya! Hope this helps!


----------



## king killer delete (May 24, 2011)

*I got a bunch of years*

Duck hunting. I have see autos freeze in a beaver pond and would not shoot. You youg folks will probably say I am crazy. Had a 935 and sold it. Got 2 1187 ok. Always in my boat I have an 870 3 " and an 835 3.5" Great guns . If I am going to get up at 2 in the morning and drive 50 miles to hunt I am going to have a gun that will shoot. I also have a BPS 10 gauge and I have owned 2 BPS 12 Gauge 3" that I sold. No problems with my BPS. I also have a Browning over and under that I hunt with  and shoot skeet with. The o&u does not freeze and the pumps always shoot. I have also owned a Ted Willaims that was great, I think it is still at the bottom of the Altamaha river with an 870 I use to own. I also use to shoot a Win. Model 12 and a Win Super X1 that were great guns . I think my X wife got them in a divorce 40 years ago.  I was also issued an 870 when I was in the army and I shot a bunch of 00 buck  with it. 870 never let me down and I have owned one since I was 16 and I will be 60 in November.  killed hogs , deer, ducks , geese and a bunch of small game with an 870. Thats my gun report. Good luck! P.S. do not buy that new Remminton pump that looks real cool. Hunted with a boy that had one and it would  barely shoot.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 24, 2011)

Got a Stoeger last season and put bunch of rounds through it. Never had a single problem. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## rockwalker (May 24, 2011)

i own a SBEII and a Nova Pump and I will say the Nova was bought as a back up gun for a trip to Louisiana but it will see some up front action this coming year I can promise ya that. If you need to stay on the cheaper end buy a good pump as opposed to an Auto my auto froze up on me 2-3 times this past year but we done more hunting from a boat this year than the last so more opprotunity for water in the hardware for sure but it did happen.


----------



## USMC0844 (May 24, 2011)

I have a Franchi I12 and I love it. the only time i have ever had a problem with it was when I dropped it into the water and the action froze. my fault not the guns. works just fine in rain, fog, condensation whatever.


----------



## king killer delete (May 25, 2011)

USMC0844 said:


> I have a Franchi I12 and I love it. the only time i have ever had a problem with it was when I dropped it into the water and the action froze. my fault not the guns. works just fine in rain, fog, condensation whatever.


 Told you that gun was not a boat paddle. Gives new meaning to the term COLD STEEL.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (May 25, 2011)

Hey, guys a way to help with freezing problems. Something I do and I shoot auto and I have never had my auto freeze up. I have hunt in temps 9 degs with wind chill of -25 degs with snow ,freezing rain.
1) Brake gun down and clean it.
2) take you action apart and clean.
3) get BREAKFREE gun oil. oil your action down good and let set for about 30 mins.
4) Wipe the oil off. your action has soke up the oil.
5) Inside you action houseing do 3 and 4 it.
6) with a lite coat cloth B/F, run a rod down the barrel. then run a dry cloth.
7) put gun back together. wipe very lite coat of B/F on outside of gun. dont forget your gun srap hings.

Alot of your gun oils have water by products in them and you know water will freeze. Also lot of people think alot of oil is what is need to protect your gun. Now storing is something  different. Hunting it can cause alot of problems. Now I am sure there is other tricks out there, But this has work for me every scene Break free has come out.  I am not tring to change this forum just pasting on knowlege. we can start another thread on it. Sorry.
Good luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## emusmacker (May 25, 2011)

killer elite said:


> Duck hunting. I have see autos freeze in a beaver pond and would not shoot. You youg folks will probably say I am crazy. Had a 935 and sold it. Got 2 1187 ok. Always in my boat I have an 870 3 " and an 835 3.5" Great guns . If I am going to get up at 2 in the morning and drive 50 miles to hunt I am going to have a gun that will shoot. I also have a BPS 10 gauge and I have owned 2 BPS 12 Gauge 3" that I sold. No problems with my BPS. I also have a Browning over and under that I hunt with  and shoot skeet with. The o&u does not freeze and the pumps always shoot. I have also owned a Ted Willaims that was great, I think it is still at the bottom of the Altamaha river with an 870 I use to own. I also use to shoot a Win. Model 12 and a Win Super X1 that were great guns . I think my X wife got them in a divorce 40 years ago.  I was also issued an 870 when I was in the army and I shot a bunch of 00 buck  with it. 870 never let me down and I have owned one since I was 16 and I will be 60 in November.  killed hogs , deer, ducks , geese and a bunch of small game with an 870. Thats my gun report. Good luck! P.S. do not buy that new Remminton pump that looks real cool. Hunted with a boy that had one and it would  barely shoot.



x2 on the 870, I hunt with a 20 and 12 gauge 870. Also have one of the new coool looking 887 nitro mags, and my first one broke, and Remington sent me a new one. It hasn't been tested in the duck blind yet, but it will. But I will have the old reliable 870 right there in case it doesn't shoot good.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (May 25, 2011)

*Thanks!*



Larry Young Jr said:


> Hey, guys a way to help with freezing problems....  I am not trying to change this forum just passing on knowledge. we can start another thread on it. Sorry.
> Good luck and be safe
> Larry



Hey, good advice is good advice!
No matter WHERE you post it!


----------



## stringmusic (May 25, 2011)

I am like you in not being able to buy the Benelli I want (sbe 2) but check out the new Stoeger 3500, 2 3/4 through 3 1/2. I have the M2000 and the 3500 and love them, both are inertia driven just like the benellis. The 3500 is going for $599 most places.

Here is a thread and video to check out..... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=606776&highlight=3500


----------



## Rich M (May 25, 2011)

870 for a pump

1100/1187 for an auto

Ruger All Weather for an O/U


----------



## deerdander (May 25, 2011)

My rem 870 has been my most reliable duck gun for many years. Check several of them out because there are several grades and styles of the 870
I would also vote on the Novi pump


----------



## king killer delete (May 25, 2011)

*Pump*

You can  always take one in the shower or go to the car wash and rinse out  the action. Prop it it up side down let the water drain and purge the action with break free or Rem oil. Now one mistake I have found  that people make that shoot Autos is that they oil the pumps the same way as they do an Auto. Larry is right on the Autos but I put the oil to the pump. I had an 870  Wingmaster freeze  down on the Altamaha river in JAN. It did not have a vent rib on the barrel. It was a plain barreled gun with a fixed 28 " modified barrel. I would stick the barrel in the water an catch the decoy lines with the bead. A dumb thing to do. As we were picking up the decoys we had some ducks work the remaining decoys. The birds just droped in , I threw up and shot and my barrel was six in shorter than when I shot. Thats right the air was colder than the water and ice had formed in the barrel. Long story short was that I had me a cylinder bore barrel after that. Thats how you freeze  a pump!


----------



## Killin Time (May 25, 2011)

buy a 870 and be done with it if you are tryin to go the cheap route there is no better gun


----------



## Larry Young Jr (May 25, 2011)

killer elite said:


> You can  always take one in the shower or go to the car wash and rinse out  the action. Prop it it up side down let the water drain and purge the action with break free or Rem oil. Now one mistake I have found  that people make that shoot Autos is that they oil the pumps the same way as they do an Auto. Larry is right on the Autos but I put the oil to the pump. I had an 870  Wingmaster freeze  down on the Altamaha river in JAN. It did not have a vent rib on the barrel. It was a plain barreled gun with a fixed 28 " modified barrel. I would stick the barrel in the water an catch the decoy lines with the bead. A dumb thing to do. As we were picking up the decoys we had some ducks work the remaining decoys. The birds just droped in , I threw up and shot and my barrel was six in shorter than when I shot. Thats right the air was colder than the water and ice had formed in the barrel. Long story short was that I had me a cylinder bore barrel after that. Thats how you freeze  a pump!



Hey man buy you a decoy retriever. I do my pumps the same and all my other guns. I have no freezing problems.
Did your pump barrel look like the guns in a cartoon. You were lucky it didnt blow up in your face. Be more careful so we can go hunting.
Good Luck and be safer
Larry


----------



## king killer delete (May 25, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Hey man buy you a decoy retriever. I do my pumps the same and all my other guns. I have no freezing problems.
> Did your pump barrel look like the guns in a cartoon. You were lucky it didnt blow up in your face. Be more careful so we can go hunting.
> Good Luck and be safer
> Larry


 Larry that was along time ago and I think I had two other bad days, I shot the winsheild out of my 1976 honda civic at about 70 miles an hour on I20 with a 1911 Colt Combat commander, of course I was drinkin and drivin. Another dumb move  was the time my 30 06 went off in the floor board of my daddys brand new 1968 international Harvester pick up truck that was 2 weeks old.  And yes at the boat landing I caught you know what. With time comes wisdom and I get real crazy when folks have loaded guns where there not suppose to be loaded.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (May 26, 2011)

I think we all have done dumb and stupid things over yrs.
Be safe and good luck
Larry


----------



## king killer delete (May 26, 2011)

*I will tell you some more another time*



Larry Young Jr said:


> I think we all have done dumb and stupid things over yrs.
> Be safe and good luck
> Larry


 But you are right Be Safe is the first and foremost thing.


----------



## The Kid (May 29, 2011)

beretta 3901. I have put mine through its paces and had 0 problems with it even in freezing cold january weather. I also have an 870 that I know won't fail me.


----------



## Jaker (May 29, 2011)

honestly man, go with a pump, get you an 870, 835, 887, nova etc. they aint gonna mess up, where if you buy a cheap auto, you got about a fifty fifty shot, you take a 935, a stoeger, etc. and about half the people love em, and half the people hate em. ask a hundred people that have 870's or 835's and I bet you not more than 2 have had problems.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 29, 2011)

Love my 935.  The only prob ive ever had was it froze up once in SEMO when it was 14 degrees.  It also will shoot 2.75 high brass heavy field loads.


----------



## chase870 (May 29, 2011)

870 supermag it will shoot anything you put in it. If by chance you happen to be able to break it, you will be able to find parts anywhere in the world. I doubt you can break one or freeze it, or cause it to fail. I shoot 870's in every gauge they make em in and have never had one let me down. If I had to bet my life on a gun it would be a 870


----------



## king killer delete (May 31, 2011)

chase870 said:


> 870 supermag it will shoot anything you put in it. If by chance you happen to be able to break it, you will be able to find parts anywhere in the world. I doubt you can break one or freeze it, or cause it to fail. I shoot 870's in every gauge they make em in and have never had one let me down. If I had to bet my life on a gun it would be a 870


Chase you are right. I may shoot a bunch of other guns my 870 is always with me and it is always ready.


----------



## fishndinty (May 31, 2011)

One shot,
Hold out for an 11-87 supermag on sale.  You should be able to find one for 600$ if you look a bit.  They are fantastic guns and with a bit of care, will last and shoot for a lifetime.  They cycle everything once broken in, too.


----------



## Rich M (May 31, 2011)

I shoot Remingtons for a reason.  

The Mossbergs I owned all had issues.  The first time I tore my 500 down and put it back together again, I tightened the barral screw a little more than it needed and the barrel was toqued DOWN - Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.  Then I got an 835 some years later to take advantage of the 3.5 inch shells and had ejector problems and jams from day one.

Went to an 870 and still shoot the same gun 20++ yrs later.  It has even been used as a paddle.

What's all this talk about freezing up a pump?  I've hunted my 870 in 25 below without any issues other than missing a bird every now and again.

There are times when you clean a gun.  GA hunting primarily involves freshwater, so you don't need to oil or clean the gun until the season is over.  Never said I babied my stuff - either it works or I will get something else that does.  

I will clean a gun that gets soaked or dunked.  In the salt, you need to oil the outside every trip.  For "regular hunting" clean it when you hang it up for the year.


----------



## king killer delete (May 31, 2011)

*870*



Rich M said:


> I shoot Remingtons for a reason.
> 
> The Mossbergs I owned all had issues.  The first time I tore my 500 down and put it back together again, I tightened the barral screw a little more than it needed and the barrel was toqued DOWN - Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.  Then I got an 835 some years later to take advantage of the 3.5 inch shells and had ejector problems and jams from day one.
> 
> ...


 Hard to beat!


----------



## Woods Savvy (May 31, 2011)

they all will have problems, i say if you take care of your guns and clean them buy something nice. if you dont like me, they only last about two seasons if your lucky no matter what the name on the side of it is.


----------



## king killer delete (May 31, 2011)

*You are a pro.*



Woods Savvy said:


> they all will have problems, i say if you take care of your guns and clean them buy something nice. if you dont like me, they only last about two seasons if your lucky no matter what the name on the side of it is.


 You use a gun like you use a hammer as a tool. I know that if you recomend one its gona be good. You do a bunch more tuff hunting than the average guy.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (May 31, 2011)

*Ok...*

Thanks for all the advice!!!
So.....
Sounds like the best, all-around favorite pump is the 870.
What about a low-cost auto?
Stoeger or Mossberg?


----------



## duckhunter6 (May 31, 2011)

11-87, or 870.. quality and affordable. i shoot 870 supermag, mossy oak duck blind now. before that was pops old 870 wing master 16 guage fixed (IC) choke from 1972. no problems from em.  the only remington i would stay away from is that new 887. havent heard good things about her.  

if those dont appeal to you i would look at the franchi i-12.


----------



## emusmacker (May 31, 2011)

I have an 887 nitro mag, and my first one broke and Remington replaced the gun, after duck season and dove season last yr, it worked fine. But I didn't shoot it as much as my 870. This year the 887 will be tested a lot more. I but a gun to use not to look at, if it don't cut it, then I sell it.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 1, 2011)

*Let me know how it works for you*



emusmacker said:


> I have an 887 nitro mag, and my first one broke and Remington replaced the gun, after duck season and dove season last yr, it worked fine. But I didn't shoot it as much as my 870. This year the 887 will be tested a lot more. I but a gun to use not to look at, if it don't cut it, then I sell it.


 I hunted with aguy that had one and it would not shoot. Good Luck


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 1, 2011)

The guy wants an AUTO!


----------



## chase870 (Jun 5, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> The guy wants an AUTO!



If you are good enough a 870 will shoot faster than an auto  If he is dead set on a auto I think the 11-87 supermag would be the way to go. An auto may work well for him, unless he hunts alot of extream conditions, in very remote places. I have seen to many guys cry over a auto loader when the only gun store within a 1000 miles away is 400 miles away, and they have 2 days left before the hunt is over


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 6, 2011)

*You Got it*



chase870 said:


> If you are good enough a 870 will shoot faster than an auto  If he is dead set on a auto I think the 11-87 supermag would be the way to go. An auto may work well for him, unless he hunts alot of extream conditions, in very remote places. I have seen to many guys cry over a auto loader when the only gun store within a 1000 miles away is 400 miles away, and they have 2 days left before the hunt is over


 Been duck hunting for 50 years. The first time I saw this play out I was 14 in the Mississippi Delta. Now I shot an 11-87. But I always have 870 in the truck  or my boat.y'all can do what you want but that is my 2 cents. Pass the ammo boys!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 6, 2011)

870 as been around for a long time. Everyone I know that has 1 still has it. If they have gone to auto they went to a 11-87 or  Benli,Browning,or Winchester Thier High end, but kept thier 870's.
Good Luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## RB8782 (Jun 6, 2011)

I love my 887, two other buddies i hunt with shoot them and have had no complaints yet either. cheap, reliable.


----------



## Fingerling (Jun 10, 2011)

I love my Stoeger M3500. I've cycled everything from 2 3/4" to 3 1/2" and it works flawlessly. So far I've put about 1,200 rounds through it.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 10, 2011)

I've never had a problem with my Benelli! I bought a gun that fit. I pointed every gun in the gun rack and it just so happened the SBEII fit like it was made for me. I've hunted saltwater to fresh. Ice on the barrel to the barrel so hot you couldn't touch it and I've never had a problem. The thing I love about a Benelli is my 12 yr old son can break it down completely and put it back together while blind folded!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 11, 2011)

*All those guns are good.*

The U.S. Army and The U.S. Marine Corps, not to mention that most police forces in the united states carry an 870.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Aug 6, 2011)

I bought a Mossberg 935...


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Aug 6, 2011)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> I bought a Mossberg 935...


 


Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## Mark K (Aug 6, 2011)

Killer - The government buys everything on bidding. The lowest bidder always wins!!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 6, 2011)

*You are so right*



Mark K said:


> Killer - The government buys everything on bidding. The lowest bidder always wins!!


 Your equip. is only as good as the lowest bidder!


----------



## gmchd (Aug 6, 2011)

Get a Remington 1100 sporting model with the extended choke tubes and gauge you want. You can run up on a deal for about $600-$800 used in mint condition. I don't know how much they are new. Good luck And be sure to pattern your gun for best results.


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 6, 2011)

Mark K said:


> I've never had a problem with my Benelli! I bought a gun that fit. I pointed every gun in the gun rack and it just so happened the SBEII fit like it was made for me. I've hunted saltwater to fresh. Ice on the barrel to the barrel so hot you couldn't touch it and I've never had a problem. The thing I love about a Benelli is my 12 yr old son can break it down completely and put it back together while blind folded!!



This. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Aug 6, 2011)

killer elite said:


> The U.S. Army and The U.S. Marine Corps, not to mention that most police forces in the united states carry an 870.



The Military primarily use the Mossberg 590(these days)trust me, I repair small arms for the military. There are some other models in the arsenal, but it the 590 is being used the most.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 6, 2011)

flyfisher76544 said:


> The Military primarily use the Mossberg 590(these days)trust me, I repair small arms for the military. There are some other models in the arsenal, but it the 590 is being used the most.


Yes now a days I think you were right. But I always have go back to my data base which is sort of  dated. When I took Basic training at Ft Bragg in 1969 we used Winchester 1200 pumps and 870. My point is that the 870 has been around allot longer than some of the newer guns and it does have a proven track record. Of course I have also seen Winchester 1897 and model 12 winchesters in use to. Of course I qualified with a M14 in basic training and I think there still in use to.


----------



## stowe (Aug 9, 2011)

Get an 870 express I have one that hasnt been cleaned in 4 years and I will bet you my Browning Gold that the 870 will cycle right now


----------



## Jaker (Aug 9, 2011)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> I bought a Mossberg 935...



hope it works out better for you than it did for me, I wouldn't trust a 935 with my life, much less my duck hunting


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 9, 2011)

hey Legacy  has signed  a contract with AVERY for the ESCORT shotguns ..they come in K1 & BUCKBRUSH...and a HEVI SHOT CHOKE FOR around $500..Great reviews on the gun..

legacysports.com    775-828-0555

by the way WINCHESTER/BROWNING has been the top selling shotguns for the last 19 mths   or at least thats what a BENELLI  Rep told me yesterday.

MAXUS RULES --


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 9, 2011)

*Jaker*



jaker said:


> hope it works out better for you than it did for me, i wouldn't trust a 935 with my life, much less my duck hunting


x2x2.


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Aug 25, 2011)

I've had benelli sbe's and beretta extrema's and they were fine guns,but for the money the Franchi i-12 and Beretta 390 were just as reliable.


----------



## JMHendley (Aug 25, 2011)

Ive had both guns, i had major problems with the 935, wouldnt fire half the time and i tried to clean it on a regular basis, it was just hard to maintain with all the exposure to the elements. i bought the m2000 this past year and love it. Huge difference, the 935 is gas operated and the m2000 is inertia driven, which means less problems in the duck blind due to a dirty gun.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 25, 2011)

*935*



JMHendley said:


> Ive had both guns, i had major problems with the 935, wouldnt fire half the time and i tried to clean it on a regular basis, it was just hard to maintain with all the exposure to the elements. i bought the m2000 this past year and love it. Huge difference, the 935 is gas operated and the m2000 is inertia driven, which means less problems in the duck blind due to a dirty gun.


I  had one for 3 months and got rid of it.


----------

